# Single Use Packaging?



## KSL (Apr 15, 2009)

I have googled until my eyes bled!
Does anyone know if there is anywhere to buy heat sealable single use packaging?  Or single use packaging of any kind?  Like for samples of creams/lotions or single use masks, etc......??

Any type of single use cosmetics packaging for liquidy stuff....

please and thank you!!


----------



## Asil02 (Apr 16, 2009)

IDK...Maybe something like this? http://shop.texasnaturalsupply.ieasysit ... egoryid=61


----------



## rszuba (Apr 16, 2009)

wsp has, 2oz heat seal packaging. maybe even 1/2 oz.


----------



## KSL (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, those ones from texas are pretty much what I'm looking for.
I was thinking silver, but white might work!  Thanks for the link!!  Glad someone knew what I was talking about!!  LOL

I will check out WSP too!  Thanks.
And welcome any other places anyone else knows of!

 :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 16, 2009)

I have purchased foil sampel pouches a couple of times but my dupplier (RaDe) is in the middle of a move right now.

I googled & found this: http://www.kangarooblue.com/index.php?m ... cts_id=106

I must say they are a complete PITA to fill & seal though. If there is any wetness at the top they won't seal & it's near impossible to get the product in the tiny containers w/o getting a drop or 2 at the top.


----------



## KSL (Apr 16, 2009)

Tabitha to the rescue! LOL
Thanks for the tip!

hey Tabitha, have you tried filling them with a big syringe?
Like say, those cheap plastic plunger type ones that you can get at the bakery supply store?  You could get the tip right down past the edge of the baggie then.


----------



## KSL (Apr 16, 2009)

OKAY THIS IS GETTING A LITTLE REDICULOUS!!!!!
I estimated the shipping for those, and they want $21 FOR SHIPPING!

*sigh*
I also found some sample size 1 oz bottles yesterday, for CHEAP.
They came with a round ball type cap.  They DON"T ship to Canada.

*sigh*


----------



## Asil02 (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh naturliche I am so sorry! I didn't realize you were in Cananda. I hope you find what you need. Good luck with that.


----------



## KSL (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh no worries, I didn't mention it!

thanks anyway!  I have lots of friends in the US, and any of them would happily accept a package for me if every I needed them to.  I have done this before and believe it or not, depending on what and where I buy, it can be cheaper to ship it somewhere and then ship it again to me up here.  it all depends how its packaged too.....

Either that, or I'll have to wait till I need more stuff and then I'll buy more to make the shipping worthwhile!  

i'm glad you shared the link, thank you!
just sucks that they have to charge so much for shipping.  I mean, really.  I ship alot of stuff, and 100 of those little foil packs would not cost $21 to send by regular mail!!

man.. I wish I had some capital.. I would start my own supplly shop just for packaging here in Canada!! LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 16, 2009)

Email or phone Kanagrooblue & see if she would tuck them into a flat rate (10 dollar) priority international envelope for you. It could just be her shopping cart figures high based on weight only w/ no size factor.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 17, 2009)

If you don't mind little sample containers rather than heat seal packets, check out Aquarius. They have little clear plastic 1 oz sample containers.


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 17, 2009)

WSP has them, but they're a US company. Might want to check out shipping anyway!

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... +Seal+Bags


----------



## KSL (Apr 20, 2009)

They have conflicting info on thier website about shipping to canada.
I haven't contacted them to find out yet, because I haven't decided whether or not I want to buy yet.

i will probalby have to call them both and see. or email anyway.


----------

